# How developed is Success, WA and surrounding areas



## s&s (May 14, 2013)

Hi there.

My husband and I will be moving to Perth at the end of October. We are a youngish couple (36) without children but not particularly into the nightlife scene.
I have looked at several property sites but find Domain very helpful given the map and photos.
I an gravitating towards and area called success,,Hammond park and aubin grove because the gardens seem bigger( I have 3 medium sized dogs ) and the finishings quite modern. Then I discovered the street view function on the Domain site and those areas appear to be in the phase of development with a lot of building going in around. 

So my question would be, how developed is that area? Is internet access and cell phone towers/signal set up and operational around that area? 

Given the above, I have started to look,at other areas too but am completely confused as where to stay. I don't want to be in the CBD and will be working at the airport. A 30 min commute is acceptable to since Imwill be travelling outside of peak periods given I will be working shifts.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards,

where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I work in success and it seems ok not to bad, i would advise you to check out the crime rates over in these areas, stay away from LIDA this is as rough as a badgers arse and not a very nice place. If you google and check out the crime rates in WA im sure you will find information. Dont get me wrong most areas are prone to crime, but one way people deter burglars here is what ever you buy especially TV,s ect dont put the boxes outside your house and if possible drive into your garage and close the door and then take things inside. Empty boxes can be folded down and put straight in the bin. I found this to be helpful information. 

Hope this helps
Louise


----------

